# Epson Corp. Vx3se - Stem Removal



## mindseyedub (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all,










Can anyone please explain what I need to do to release the stem?

Big Thanks

David.


----------



## mindseyedub (Apr 14, 2009)

mindseyedub said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump......... please


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

I think you need to push down on a lever to the left of the stem, here:










...while pulling the crown/stem out.

good luck!


----------



## mindseyedub (Apr 14, 2009)

vamos666 said:


> I think you need to push down on a lever to the left of the stem, here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear vamos666,

Big thanks.... it worked!!!!

Happy new year

One Love

David


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You won't need my chisel then?

Mike


----------



## mindseyedub (Apr 14, 2009)

tixntox said:


> You won't need my chisel then?
> 
> Mike


'unfortunatley' no lol

regards


----------



## Radio Wales (Apr 26, 2013)

vamos666 said:


> I think you need to push down on a lever to the left of the stem, here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks from quite a few years later.


----------



## Chronotime (Jul 20, 2020)

I got a BOSS-watch to be fixed. There was a similar movement like the one in this conversation.

Thanks for the hint, it worked perfectly (press vertically on the "dot" on the lever).


----------



## StuMar (Feb 13, 2017)

So so pleased when I searched and found this string. Thanks, much appreciated this far in the future


----------

